# Clutch pedal to the floor



## nealem (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi guys gone to the car this morning and the clutch pedal just stays on the floor when pressed no compression, you can lift it with your foot but still will not let car go into gear what so ever. please anyone is this master cylinder and is it big job and how much. many thanks


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

dont panic mate...

Its not a major problem..

Its the clutch pedal itself that has snapped,

Parts from dealers are about Â£20 in total, but it is a tricky job to do...ive done it twice 8)

Where are you from, i will be more than happy to do the repair for you..

luke


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If the clutch pedal just waggles up and down and doesn't feel connected to anything then see this thread: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... a39167a0e4


----------



## nealem (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi guys would it be snapped because this has been playing up for about a month clutch only returning half way back but still working fine.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi nealem, If the pedal has snapped,see the thread below & PM your Reg.No. & if Audi Dealer does the repair the dealer name please.
H.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Possibly, but the other problem with the clutch can be the master cylinder where the seals leak internally (no fluid is lost) and the pedal sinks to the floor without coming up. When it first happens, pulling it up often gets it working again and can continue indefinitely without a problem. It can fail completely however.

There is yet another possible problem with the slave cylinder leaking into the bell housing but that's less likely. That can be checked by confirming that fluid is not being lost by looking at the level in the brake master.

The first two possibilities, with the clutch master and the pedal linkage need resolving to see which it is.

If you can get the lower dash cover off you can see the operation of the linkage - check that it's operating the push rod into the master cylinder.

Problems with the master cylinder can often be diagnosed by heating up the master cylinder with a hairdryer to see if operation is affected. This expands and contracts the cylinder. If it is affected it is most likely to be the master cylinder. There is also the possibility the master cylinder needs bleeding - but why all of a sudden? If you've not let the brake fluid level drop too far then it's likely a seal is leaking air into the chamber.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Im an expert at changing the master cylinder by now as i have fitted 2 to my car and six others so try this one

hold the pedal with your hand and pump it up and down . if the pressure builds up it means that the pedal is ok and it could either be the master or slave cylinder , 
the best way to diagnose the master cylinder is to put a hairdrier in the footwell pointing to the top of the pedal and leave it for 5 to 10 mins to war the master cylinder up 
this is best don when in the morning the car is cold and no pressure in the clutch,, if by heating it up cures the problem then its just a case of putting in a new master cylinder , its a diy fix if you are a bit handy with a spanner :wink:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

nealem said:


> Hi guys gone to the car this morning and the clutch pedal just stays on the floor when pressed no compression, you can lift it with your foot but still will not let car go into gear what so ever. please anyone is this master cylinder and is it big job and how much. many thanks


where abouts are you ????


----------



## nealem (Aug 23, 2006)

p.m. sent


----------

